# Triton Router



## captained (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks to forum feedback I decided to go with a 3 1/4 HP router rather than a 2 1/2 HP. To my amazement Woodcraft Seattle had Triton 2400 watt routers on sale for $179 so I made the plunge.....so to speak. 

After getting it home unpacking and making a couple of freehand passes I realize that softstart is a must have feature on this size of router, it's a brute however the machine is going spend most of it's life in a custom table so softstart was not a deal breaker.

The queston I have, is a 3/8 phenolic plate strong enough to hold up to the weight of a 13 # router? 

The only negtive comment I have with the router is that the table top adjusting tool was not included, hopefully WoodCraft can help me out.

Safe woodworking.......Ed


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, I think for 179.00 you have the older model 3-1/4hp router. The new 3-1/4 hp Triton has the above table feature now. There is a crank in the box. The new model should be above 200.00. Yes a 3/8" phenolic plate is fine.


----------



## captained (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks James, just after I posted this I read a previous post and realize I got a new/old model without the lift and of course no lift adjuster. Now I'm a little disappointed in WoodCraft because we discussed Triton and rumor of Chapater 11 befor I purchased the router, not a word was mentioned about being an old model.

I thought I had a real score......you get what you pay for I guess


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Well it's still a good router. I have a 2-1/4hp Triton that I just replaced with the new 3-1/4hp Triton.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

captained said:


> Thanks James, just after I posted this I read a previous post and realize I got a new/old model without the lift and of course no lift adjuster. Now I'm a little disappointed in WoodCraft because we discussed Triton and rumor of Chapater 11 befor I purchased the router, not a word was mentioned about being an old model.
> 
> I thought I had a real score......you get what you pay for I guess



Hi Ed,

I doubt the new Triton will go into Chapter 11..

The old GMC Worlwide Pty Ltd who owned GMC and Triton was an Australian company that did go into receiver/Manager here in Australia in March 2009.

The current Triton stock, trade names etc., I believe, is now owned by a Swiss company (Powerbox AG?). and is issuing new stock here, in the US and Europe.

They even have a re-badged Triton for sale by CMT in Italy.

James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good going on you recent purchase, yes to the soft start on any router. As for the "misunderstanding", that cools me to Woodcraft, never did any business with them and not sure I will.


----------



## captained (Sep 17, 2009)

I spoke with Woodcraft this morning they seemed unaware that a less expensive 3 1/4 hp model Triton is available. I like the store so I'm not about to give up on them yet, as for the router itself the quality seems to be very good. I emailed Triton head office North America to see what they have to say. 

For what it's worth the box is labelled as a 1/2" Triton Precision Router Model TRA 001 although the router tag indicates that it is a model TRC 001

Good routing


----------



## nblumert (Jan 21, 2009)

captained said:


> I spoke with Woodcraft this morning they seemed unaware that a less expensive 3 1/4 hp model Triton is available. I like the store so I'm not about to give up on them yet, as for the router itself the quality seems to be very good. I emailed Triton head office North America to see what they have to say.
> 
> For what it's worth the box is labelled as a 1/2" Triton Precision Router Model TRA 001 although the router tag indicates that it is a model TRC 001
> 
> Good routing


Let me know if you get a response from them. I have an issue with my 3 1/4 HP router and have emiled them twice about it without a response.
Nick


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Sommerfeld tools is were I bought my 3-1/4hp Triton. The new stock # that has the above table adjustment shows to be TRA001. 

Routers-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

WoodCraft's web site has the Triton 3-1/4hp #TRC001 on special for $179.99. This is a new router but the older model without the above table adjustment. They even have not note saying so just above the price. 
Buy TRITON 3-1/4 HP Router, Model TRC001 at Woodcraft.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jlord said:


> Sommerfeld tools is were I bought my 3-1/4hp Triton. The new stock # that has the above table adjustment shows to be TRA001.
> 
> Routers-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
> 
> ...


The TRA001 used to be the 240v unit available in Australia and the TRC001 was the 110v version for nth america.

As far as I know, the TRA001's sold in Australia do not have the above table height adjuster. (but with the OP table, who needs it?)....:lol:


James


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

nblumert said:


> Let me know if you get a response from them. I have an issue with my 3 1/4 HP router and have emiled them twice about it without a response.
> Nick


Nick, you are better off calling them than E-Mailing. In my experience E-Mailing companies is useless, I've never gotten a response except for one. You a better off calling and talking to somebody.


----------



## nblumert (Jan 21, 2009)

RStaron said:


> Nick, you are better off calling them than E-Mailing. In my experience E-Mailing companies is useless, I've never gotten a response except for one. You a better off calling and talking to somebody.


I wanted to call, but couldn't find a number. I called woodcraft today and they gave me a number. I called and told them my problem and they are sending one of the shipping companies out to pick it up. It will be repaired free of charge under the warranty.
Nick


----------



## captained (Sep 17, 2009)

That sounds promising, I will be in Seattle Saturday and have arranged to exchange the router at Woodcraft. The Triton web site does not list telephone numbers for the distributor which suggests to me they don't want a warm fuzzy relationship with the consumer......Ed


----------



## captained (Sep 17, 2009)

There is a lot of confusion about which model 3 1/4 hp Triton router has provision for above table adjustment. The box which the router I purchased came in is labeled TRA001 the tag on the router indicates that it is a TRC001 the box did not include the above table winder however it does have the bent wrench for above table bit removal. As was pointed out in the add it did not include the winder handle I assumed that it must be purchased seperately, which seems to be the case in the Sommerfeld Tools add as well.

On Friday I got an email response from the distributor HTC in which they confirmed that the TRC001 is an old model and does not have provision for adjusting from the top, which is interesting because Sommerfeld's tools show a TRC001 advertising that it is adjustable with the accessory winder part#WR002

I spoke with the owners of Woodcraft on Saturday who as it happens sold me the router, they seem equally confused but genuinely interested in seeing that I get the proper router. So we agreed to trade emails with each other until we get this thing corrected.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Keep us posted, Ed!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I bought the new 3-1/4hp router from Sommerfeld at the Orange County Woodworking Show in Costa Mesa Ca. in October. After I got home the box was labeled TRC001 so I wondered if I had the old model because Sommerfeld had on their website TRC001 as the old model & TRA001 as the new model. I called them & they said it was the new model as it's the only one they take to the shows. Their site now has only one 3-1/4hp listed & it's TRC001 & it's the new model & the same part # as on my box & the serial # plate on the router.

In the box you get the winder handle for above table adjustment. The bent wrench is not needed to change bits from top. It's available separately. You can raise the router all the way up & the collet will automatically lock so you can use the supplied wrench to loosen or tighten the nut with one hand. The safety will also engage so router cannot be turned on until lowered.

The bent wrench is only needed to change bit without changing bit height as with Sommerfelds rail & stile bites or tongue & groove sets as they are matching heights. The bent wrench will allow you to reach under the bit while at it's set height to loosen or tighten nut. I use a rubber grommet in the collet so my bits are bottomed out on that & that gives me the same height when changing matched bit sets such as rail & stile or the tongue & groove sets.

The wrench that comes with the router does have a very slight bend in it as it's not totally flat, but it is not the bent wrench you need to reach under the bit without raising setting. You would need to purchase the accessory bent wrench. I have bent wrenches I bought for the Triton 2-1/4hp I had in the table & the Hitachi M12V in the other table. They fit the new Triton 3-1/4hp.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

captained said:


> There is a lot of confusion about which model 3 1/4 hp Triton router has provision for above table adjustment. The box which the router I purchased came in is labeled TRA001 the tag on the router indicates that it is a TRC001 the box did not include the above table winder however it does have the bent wrench for above table bit removal. As was pointed out in the add it did not include the winder handle I assumed that it must be purchased seperately, which seems to be the case in the Sommerfeld Tools add as well.
> 
> On Friday I got an email response from the distributor HTC in which they confirmed that the TRC001 is an old model and does not have provision for adjusting from the top, which is interesting because Sommerfeld's tools show a TRC001 advertising that it is adjustable with the accessory winder part#WR002
> 
> I spoke with the owners of Woodcraft on Saturday who as it happens sold me the router, they seem equally confused but genuinely interested in seeing that I get the proper router. So we agreed to trade emails with each other until we get this thing corrected.


The Sommerfeld part # WR002 is for the bent wrench not the winder handle. The winder handle comes in the box with the new router. The wrench that comes with the router does have a slight bend to it but it is not the wrench you will need for changing bits without changing bit heights. To use the supplied wrench you will need to raise the bit all the way up to reach the nut. 
When the collet is raised all the way up the safety engages so the router cannot be turned on until lowered.

Here's a link to the bent wrenches you will need to change bits at set heights. I'm sure other retailers carry these as well or you could bend your own.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Accessories-and-Supplies/products/436/


----------



## captained (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi James, you are correct the part number #WR002 is for the wrench, now I have myself confused........here is the email I received from the destributor HTC products.

Ed,

Thank you for your inquiry with us.
If you have the TRC001, that would be the old style router and this is not equipped with the above table winder and cannot be retrofitted. If you decide to return the router, it would have to be returned through Woodcraft where you purchase it. Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Thank you,
Diane McGrath
Customer Service

HTC Products, Inc.
Home of Triton and Portamate
Information
6520 Bethuy Road
Fair Haven, Mi 48023

586-725-2701-PHONE
586-716-8266-FAX


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

captained said:


> Hi James, you are correct the part number #WR002 is for the wrench, now I have myself confused........here is the email I received from the destributor HTC products.
> 
> Ed,
> 
> ...


Hi Ed, 
That is confusing. I checked my box & router they both say #TRC001 It had the winder inside the box for table mounting. It is now mounted in the table were I had a 2-1/4hp Triton. It bolted right up to the 2-1/4hp holes. The only mod I had to make was drill a new access hole for the winder as it is in a different spot. 

I use the sommerfeld cabinet bits for cabinet making so when I was looking at the Triton for that table the 3-1/4hp router was not adjustable above the table. So that's why I went with the 2-1/4hp router. I had heard for awhile that the Triton was going to come out with a built in lift for the 3-1/4hp. I went to the woodworking show & sommerfeld had the new 3-1/4hp routers there. They have one mounted in their table they use for the demos. So I bought it to replace the 2-1/4hp. I was confused as on their website they had listed the TRA001 as the new router & TRC001 as the old. I called & they said that the router I bought at the show was the new one. It's the only one they take to shows. Their site now has only one 3-1/4hp router listed & it's #TRC001 with above table adjustability. 

So I opened the box & they were right so I mounted it in the table & just had to drill a new access hole for the winder. The wrench that comes with it will not reach below the bit if it is set at cutting height. I would have to raise bit up to reach nut. Since I use bits with matching heights I set the first bit for first cut & take it out for second cut without changing setting as the first bit already set the height. I use a rubber grommet in bottom of colet & bottom bit out on that so my heights are always the same. That's were the other bent wrench is needed.


----------



## captained (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Nick, sorry for not responding to your post sooner, I don't know if you are following this thread, here is the contact information for the Triton Router......Ed
.
Diane McGrath
Customer Service

HTC Products, Inc.
Home of Triton and Portamate
Information
6520 Bethuy Road
Fair Haven, Mi 48023

586-725-2701-PHONE
586-716-8266-FAX


----------



## MarkC66 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the same router and it lives in a table as well. IT works great. But I wish I could make above the table adjustments.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

MarkC66 said:


> I have the same router and it lives in a table as well. IT works great. But I wish I could make above the table adjustments.


Do you have the older Triton 3-1/4hp router?


----------



## captained (Sep 17, 2009)

*We are getting close*

Sent: Mon 12/14/2009 5:42 PM
To: info
Cc: [email protected]
Subject: Triton Router
Hi Diane,

For clarification what is the model number of the 3 ¼ hp Triton router that is adjustable from above the table with the “table winder” and where can I purchase a winder if not included with the router? The box that came with my router indicates that I purchased a TRA 001 however the router is tagged as a TRC001.
Regards,
Ed -------

To which I got the following response.............

Ed,

The item that Woodcraft is selling for $179.00 is the TRA001CO, which is a closeout special on a previous generation of the 3 1/4 HP router. It is mechanically different than the current model selling for $269.00. The current model includes improvements to the depth stop handle, the free plunge mechanism and the micro adjust which makes the new through the table winder feature possible. Due to the mechanical difference, it is not possible to retrofit the older model with the through the table winder feature. I hope I have answered all of your questions sufficiently. Please feel free to contact me with any further questions. My apologies for the confusion.

Thank you,
Diane McGrath
Customer Service
HTC Products, Inc.
Home of Triton and Portamate
Information
6520 Bethuy Road
Fair Haven, Mi 48023

586-725-2701-PHONE
586-716-8266-FAX


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

captained said:


> Sent: Mon 12/14/2009 5:42 PM
> To: info
> Cc: [email protected]
> Subject: Triton Router
> ...



If your router is itself tagged with TRC001 find the the fine adj & there should be a ball with a pin pointing towards the base. See picture. Thats what the winder handle uses for above table adjustment. If you have this maybe you could purchase just a winder.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

you can make a shop made one..


=====


----------



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

Add a Router Raizer ($90 from Peachtree) to the Trition. It adds above table height adjustments. I've owned this pair for nearly a year and it works great!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Raizer
Does it fit my router?
triton.htm

====


----------



## captained (Sep 17, 2009)

*Ed,

The item that Woodcraft is selling for $179.00 is the TRA001CO, which is a closeout special on a previous generation of the 3 1/4 HP router. It is mechanically different than the current model selling for $269.00. The current model includes improvements to the depth stop handle, the free plunge mechanism and the micro adjust which makes the new through the table winder feature possible. Due to the mechanical difference, it is not possible to retrofit the older model with the through the table winder feature. I hope I have answered all of your questions sufficiently. Please feel free to contact me with any further questions. My apologies for the confusion.

Triton Support*


----------



## captained (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm not certain that the confusion regarding new/old model Triton Router will ever be completely resolved, however Woodcraft have contacted me and confirmed that they have the latest model with above table adjustment including the winder accessory with my name on it as soon as I bring mine back for exchange.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

captained said:


> I'm not certain that the confusion regarding new/old model Triton Router will ever be completely resolved, however Woodcraft have contacted me and confirmed that they have the latest model with above table adjustment including the winder accessory with my name on it as soon as I bring mine back for exchange.


I think from your post #28 from Triton support shows they finally straighten themselves out.


----------



## Dick Francis (Dec 30, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> The TRA001 used to be the 240v unit available in Australia and the TRC001 was the 110v version for nth america.
> 
> As far as I know, the TRA001's sold in Australia do not have the above table height adjuster. (but with the OP table, who needs it?)....:lol:
> 
> ...


James, what do you mean by "OP table"? I'm still trying to figure all this out reference the TRA001 and TRC001 with or without the above-table lifting mechanism. I believe I have the TRC001 without that lift capability and I'm designing my router table and want maximum versatility.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rhfrancis said:


> James, what do you mean by "OP table"? I'm still trying to figure all this out reference the TRA001 and TRC001 with or without the above-table lifting mechanism. I believe I have the TRC001 without that lift capability and I'm designing my router table and want maximum versatility.


Hi Dick,

The OP table I refer to is the Oak park Table as used on "The Router Workshop".

The TRA001 Triton Router I use for table routing has to be height adjusted from under the table, but if you look at the attached photo, you will see that it is easily accesssable .

Th router winds up so that the bit is above the table and can be changed without too much effort.

Raising the collet this high also activates the safety switch so that the router cannot be turned on.

Alos, as per Bob and Rick you can hust lift it out of the table for adjustment.


James


----------



## captained (Sep 17, 2009)

*Problem Solved*



captained said:


> I'm not certain that the confusion regarding new/old model Triton Router will ever be completely resolved, however Woodcraft have contacted me and confirmed that they have the latest model with above table adjustment including the winder accessory with my name on it as soon as I bring mine back for exchange.


The final chapter has been written.....I returned the Triton 3 1/4 hp router to Woodcraft Seattle which they agreed to exchange for the same router but with the above table height adjustment. 

In the end I chose to get a Pinnacle Router lift 420. It cost me another $100 to make the upgrade to the lift without a router. I'm going mainstream so I ordered a PC 7518 motor to install in the lift. 

After all was said and done the folks at Woodcraft were patient, friendly and helpful during the process......I will definately shop there again. 

I think the confusion about what model does what originates at the distribution level. Inspite of the problems I experienced I still believe that Triton makes a good product, time will tell.

Now comes the fun part, building the table......Ed


----------



## denlev (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Ed
I am a Triton retailer in the uk and trying to resolve a question for a customer. In the uk the only Triton router with through the table height adjustment is the smaller version we call a MOF001 with 1400watt motor. We have no knowledge of the bigger model with this facility. Is the model you mention definitely the same size as the TRA001/TRB001 and not the smaller version. I always thought that TRC meant C for canadian/usa model, TRB for Britain and TRA for australia. I also cant see at this point how you could modify the TRB for this feature. If this feature is available on the bigger model it would sell really well here in the uk, we asked for it years ago. I would be really grateful for any further info you could give me on this. [email protected].


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

denlev said:


> Hi Ed
> I am a Triton retailer in the uk and trying to resolve a question for a customer. In the uk the only Triton router with through the table height adjustment is the smaller version we call a MOF001 with 1400watt motor. We have no knowledge of the bigger model with this facility. Is the model you mention definitely the same size as the TRA001/TRB001 and not the smaller version. I always thought that TRC meant C for canadian/usa model, TRB for Britain and TRA for australia. I also cant see at this point how you could modify the TRB for this feature. If this feature is available on the bigger model it would sell really well here in the uk, we asked for it years ago. I would be really grateful for any further info you could give me on this. [email protected].


Hi, Dennis
I have a new version of the 3-1/4hp Triton TRC001 with the table adjustment. Some retailers have been confusing or not updating the part# for the larger model. It is available here in US. Maybe soon it will be available world wide. Sommerfeld tools has the model TRC001 listed as the new model. I'm sure it is a US model though. I think WoodCraft used to list TRA001 as the old version.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

3.25HP Triton Plunge Router-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

denlev said:


> Hi Ed
> I am a Triton retailer in the uk and trying to resolve a question for a customer. In the uk the only Triton router with through the table height adjustment is the smaller version we call a MOF001 with 1400watt motor. We have no knowledge of the bigger model with this facility. Is the model you mention definitely the same size as the TRA001/TRB001 and not the smaller version. I always thought that TRC meant C for canadian/usa model, TRB for Britain and TRA for australia. I also cant see at this point how you could modify the TRB for this feature. If this feature is available on the bigger model it would sell really well here in the uk, we asked for it years ago. I would be really grateful for any further info you could give me on this. [email protected].


Dennis, a new distributor has recently been appointed here in Australia, it might be a good idea to liaise with them.

CARBA-TEC


----------



## denlev (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks James, As I thought only available in US at moment. Does the above table winder work ok, its a heavy router. Look forward to eventually getting it here in UK.

Dennis


----------



## denlev (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks BobJ for the info.

Dennis


----------



## denlev (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Harry

I think Carbatec are just distributors for Australia as Silverline are for Europe. Trying to get answers is a bit difficult at the moment.

Dennis


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

denlev said:


> Thanks James, As I thought only available in US at moment. Does the above table winder work ok, its a heavy router. Look forward to eventually getting it here in UK.
> 
> Dennis


The winder works fine. No problems with router weight.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

denlev said:


> Thanks Harry
> 
> I think Carbatec are just distributors for Australia as Silverline are for Europe. Trying to get answers is a bit difficult at the moment.
> 
> Dennis


Dennis,

Carbatec have on special at the moment the older model (without the through the table winder)as a clearence sale.

This make me believe that all new stock will have the table winder.

So they should appear in the UK shortly?

James


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

denlev said:


> Thanks Harry
> 
> I think Carbatec are just distributors for Australia as Silverline are for Europe. Trying to get answers is a bit difficult at the moment.
> 
> Dennis


Silverline ?? That's a strange choice of distributor if they want to maintain an upmarket image. Silverline stuff is normally cheap and cheerful.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## captained (Sep 17, 2009)

*Triton 3 1/4 HP*



denlev said:


> Hi Ed
> I am a Triton retailer in the uk and trying to resolve a question for a customer. In the uk the only Triton router with through the table height adjustment is the smaller version we call a MOF001 with 1400watt motor. We have no knowledge of the bigger model with this facility. Is the model you mention definitely the same size as the TRA001/TRB001 and not the smaller version. I always thought that TRC meant C for canadian/usa model, TRB for Britain and TRA for australia. I also cant see at this point how you could modify the TRB for this feature. If this feature is available on the bigger model it would sell really well here in the uk, we asked for it years ago. I would be really grateful for any further info you could give me on this. [email protected].


Hi Dennis, sorry for not responding to your post sooner, in order to avoid the insanity in Vancouver during the Olympics I have been hidding out in Florida. Below is the question and response that I sent to HTC The Triton distributor. I live in Canada but purchased the router in Seattle USA.

Power tools in North America normally are sold rated by horsepower as opposed watts, Triton does show a 2400 watt version which I think is 3 1/4 HP

Hi Diane,

For clarification what is the model number of the 3 ¼ hp Triton router that is adjustable from above the table with the “table winder” and where can I purchase a winder if not included with the router? The box that came with my router indicates that I purchased a TRA 001 however the router is tagged as a TRC001.
Regards,
Ed -------

To which I got the following response.............

Ed,

The item that Woodcraft is selling for $179.00 is the TRA001CO, which is a closeout special on a previous generation of the 3 1/4 HP router. It is mechanically different than the current model selling for $269.00. The current model includes improvements to the depth stop handle, the free plunge mechanism and the micro adjust which makes the new through the table winder feature possible. Due to the mechanical difference, it is not possible to retrofit the older model with the through the table winder feature. I hope I have answered all of your questions sufficiently. Please feel free to contact me with any further questions. My apologies for the confusion.

Thank you,
Diane McGrath
Customer Service
HTC Products, Inc.
Home of Triton and Portamate
Information
6520 Bethuy Road
Fair Haven, Mi 48023

586-725-2701-PHONE
586-716-8266-FAX


----------



## iamwelty2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Realize that these posts have grown legs... Talked with HTC the distributor, the new version with the crank has the same model number as the previous version. The way you know you have the new version is their is a picture of the crank on one of the panels of the box... Personally, I would have changed the model number and eliminate all of the confusion, but that may have caused other issues... Woodcraft has the new version with the crank for $269 with free shipping... however, according to HTC "NO ONE HAS THE ROUTER" They are all on re-order and will be shipped in a month. I just ordered one from Woodcraft...


----------



## richjsn (Dec 27, 2009)

Have my eye on the 3HP as well. Also the Benchdog castiron table with aluminum insert (1/4 inch). Anyone have this combination?


----------



## James Mitchell (May 8, 2014)

I havce a new 3.25 hp Triton, how do you get the off/on sw. plastic cover to slide out of the way. I can't get mine to move!
Thannk you,
James Mitchell


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

James Mitchell said:


> I havce a new 3.25 hp Triton, how do you get the off/on sw. plastic cover to slide out of the way. I can't get mine to move!
> Thannk you,
> James Mitchell


A little down pressure as you slide the cover back.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Both mine just slide back.

If Ken's suggestion does not work, take it back...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine just slides back, too.

Cheers

-- 
Peter Ellis

Porec Sales Office
Croatia Property Services

Selling in the new Tuscany!

Tel +385 (0) 92 247 5879
+385 (0) 91 400 3784

[email protected]
[email protected]

Croatia Property Services
Home | Croatia Property Services


----------

